# Kernel mode driver not running??



## Topper (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Just installed 0.25b6 and get an info box the begins with this messsage (see title). When the tool starts I see no clock info and cant change clock speeds etc. Also noticed that the tool does not seem to be able to see my 9800 pro ice. Is there something I can do???

many thx


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2005)

windows 2000 ?


----------



## Topper (Sep 7, 2005)

W1zzard: Yup, 2000 SP4.0


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 28, 2005)

having the same problem here. Running win2k sp4. get the kernel error message, and then an application crash message indicating a memory error. "The memory could not be 'read'". then the app terminates. 
this only happens after the system is first rebooted after an install. atitool runs fine if it was installed and the machine was not rebooted. 
but after a reboot, it just dies.


----------

